# ATI Radeon 9800 Pro 128MB or Geforce FX 5900 XT ?



## kiran_aryan (Dec 7, 2004)

I have a Geforce 2 MX 400 64MB AGP card. Though I completed playing Half-Life 2 on it   in default low - medium settings (DX7 mode), I want to upgrade my card for better framerate and to play games such as FarCry, Doom III, Half-Life 2, Unreal Tournament 2004 at 1024x768 resolution and in high settings. Also, I am already upgrading my RAM to 512MB.
  So, which agp card do you recommend for me at 10,000 Rs budget? NVidia cards are my personal favourites   but I believe FX series is a let down when running directx 9 games. Is this true ? On ATI side, I heard Radeon 9800 Pro 128 MB is a good one but I believe ATI cards have buggy drivers. Is this true ? Any advice would be appreciated ! Thank You.


----------



## icecoolz (Dec 7, 2004)

the Raedon Pro anyday. The fx series is something to stay away from.  And dude how the hell did you manage to OC ur 2500+ to 2800 ????!!! What cooling did you use ? And dont tell me stock cooling solution. Cos at that speeds ur mobo and CPU will get fried in notime with stock cooling solution.


----------



## kiran_aryan (Dec 7, 2004)

It is because of MSI KT4 Ultra. I changed the multiplier to 12.5. By changing the multiplier, it automatically got detected as athlon xp 2800 ( approx (nearly 2075 Mhz). Then I increased the fsb to 172Mhz from 166Mhz(default). Now, I run @ 2.16 Ghz. I think you run at 2.2 Ghz   
Anyway, whats your fsb set to ? I never tried more than 172Mhz clock ...
  Oh God ! how is Geforce 6800 performance? For how much can I get your Geforce 6800 or Radeon 9800 Pro here  ?


----------



## icecoolz (Dec 7, 2004)

Well I haven't changed the multiplier. Its only the fsb right now which is set to 192 so 192 * 11. 5. Right now not messing around with the OC as I have some other issues to sort out. 

The geforce 6800 rocks mate. Its OCed to 350 mhz. I even OCed it till 390 mhz...but brought it back to 350. Runs very very well. I get pretty good frames in Far Cry Doom 3 and all. No complaints what so ever. 

The 6800 in India might be around 20k I think.


----------



## TheGuru (Dec 7, 2004)

You should go for atleast a GeForce 6600 card - it might cost you around 10K-15K, but, it is well worth the price as it stays longer with you.


----------



## kiran_aryan (Dec 7, 2004)

You mean Geforce 6600 GT ?? I believe it is PCI Express based card. If there is any 6600 card for AGP, I apologise for my ignorance


----------



## akshayt (Dec 7, 2004)

*too low*

you can't get radeon 9800pro 128mb 256bit for 10k,it is for 14.9k and 128mb geforce fx 5950xt if for 16.9k

for overall performance:
take
128mb radeon9800p 256bit-15
128mb-256mb geforce fx 5900/5950 ultra 20+
128mb-256mb geforce 6600gt 15+

radeon can play doom3 @ 1024*768*high(with aa off)


----------



## TheGuru (Dec 7, 2004)

you get both pci-express as well as agp versions of these


----------



## kiran_aryan (Dec 7, 2004)

thanks everyone for the reply, i will most probably buying 6600gt before febraury


----------



## Sourabh (Dec 8, 2004)

9800 PRo any day !!           ATi rocks
u will get a new 9800 PRo for 14k
btw i will b selling my 9800 pro shortly mebbe in 15-20 days if u r interested then temme later
now i just wanna complete hl2 and quit gaming for 1 month coz of my exmz
then lets c which new card i can get


----------



## liquid_nitrogen88 (Dec 9, 2004)

wats the price of 6800  Xt & Ultra pal?from where abroad u got 6800?wats the price there?
wat abt rad x800xtpe n x800pro?


----------



## [flAsh] (Dec 9, 2004)

R u gonna kill him Nitrogen (N2)   He needs a GFX card which can pump enough of FPS for smooth game play ie 40 FPS. Ok  x800XT & x800 pro cost u nearlly 35K & 25K A 6800nU ie Simple 6800 wud cost u 16~18K.
5900XT is much cheaper than 9800pro at least 4 128Mb. 9800pro cost 15K and 5900Xt cost 12K. if u r an ATi fan go 4 9700pro best budget & performance card.


----------



## liquid_nitrogen88 (Dec 9, 2004)

hey flash i just wanted 2 kno the price.
icecoolz mentioned that





> The 6800 in India might be around 20k I think.


So it was obvious that he got it from abroad...may b for a lesserprice....


----------



## icecoolz (Dec 9, 2004)

liquid_nitrogen88 said:
			
		

> hey flash i just wanted 2 kno the price.
> icecoolz mentioned that
> 
> 
> ...



Yup I got it from the US for 300$


----------



## kiran_aryan (Dec 9, 2004)

after reading the review of 6600GT agp in *graphics.tomshardware.com/graphic/20041119/ i am very much surprised by it's performance ! so AGP is not dead yet


----------



## TheGuru (Dec 10, 2004)

pci express is all hype for now - like intel's latest series of chipsets - 9XX series. They are just 'future-proof' - no performance benefits whatsoever. and i got my 6800GT for 430$.


----------



## KHUBBU (Dec 10, 2004)

u can get 6600 gt  (xfx) for 15.5k. (bangalore)


----------



## [flAsh] (Dec 10, 2004)

I just purchased GAINWARD 6800GT GFX card 4 Rs.22000 and got a 7.1 HD soundcard Freeee!!!(certainly of GAINWARD ONLY based on Intel's HD audio codec implemented on i925X & i915P/G) on Nforce3 Ultra mobo alongwith AMD ATHLON 64 3500+


----------



## grinning_devil (Dec 10, 2004)

purchased 6600 PCI e 256 MB card for 9000/-!!

will purchase 915 Mobo nd 3Ghz Intel....

lol..by the way...i am still an AMD fan!!!


----------



## blade_runner (Dec 11, 2004)

@flash: Thats a gr8 deal ! 

@the original poster: Go for the 9800pro if u are in a hurry or get the 6600GT since even with the 128 bit mem bus it manages to beat the 9800pro.


----------

